# Advice sought for VIA Rail trip.



## bmjhagen9426 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello all,

I am planning a bucket-list trip on both Amtrak and Via Rail, but as this is the forum for VIA Rail, anything about the Amtrak part of my trip is another topic in another section. Does this look feasible: Maple Leaf from New York-> Corridor to Montreal-> Ocean RT-> Corridor to Toronto-> Canadian to Winnipeg-> Winnipeg to Churchill RT-> Canadian to Toronto-> Canadian to Vancouver-> Cascades to Seattle, or should I cut out some parts.

Also, if I decide to go with this plan and ignore the alternatives, when is the best to undertake the trip that I just mentioned, weather-wise? And on the Canadian, is Prestige Class worth it, or is it too much of a splurge?

Feel free to give comments or suggestions about the contemplated trip.


----------



## snvboy (Jan 31, 2017)

Why backtrack from Winterpeg to Toronto?


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 31, 2017)

You are doing Toronto-Montréal corridor 2 times. Is that really what you'd like to do?

If not, take the _Adirondack_ up to Montréal and go to Halifax and back from there. Besides, general opinion seems to say the _Adirondack_ is a more scenic trip than is the _Maple Leaf_.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree that taking the Adirondack is the way to roll from NYP to Montreal.

I also suggest that after you take the Ocean to/from Halifax that you ride from Montreal to Ottawa, a Fantastic City to visit, my favorite in Canada! 

As for the Canadian trip, unless you've got money to burn, I'd skip the Pricey Prestige Class, in fact consider taking a Lower Section Berth, they are much cheaper than a Cabin for One(Roomette) and more comfortable too!

I'd skip going to Churchill (there's no there there!)and get off in Jasper and take the Train In Touring Class from Jasper to Prince Rupert.

After returning to Jasper (you have to coordinate the trains with VIA since both are less than Daily and are Seasonal,) head for Beautiful Vancouver and spend a day or two exploring this jewel, then head over to Victoria, explore this gem and then head to Seattle via Ferry!

If time allows, I'd get off in the San Juan Islands on the way to Seattle and check out these wonderful islands too!


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 31, 2017)

Be mindful that the Winnipeg-Churchill train is very slow and not particularly scenic. Unless you plan to spend time in Churchill to whale- or bear-watch, probably not worth it.

Also, why are you taking the Winnipeg-Toronto portion of the Canadian twice?


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 31, 2017)

It may be worth taking the train up to Churchill; the port is closing, and there is some speculation about the non-future of this train. Personally, I think it will continue, but less frequently. There are no highways going north into Churchill.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 31, 2017)

Since when do 22 year old kids have bucket lists? Might as well call it a cradle list. :lol:


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jan 31, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Since when do 22 year old kids have bucket lists? Might as well call it a cradle list. :lol:


Not going to happen for at least five, or maybe even ten years. Just trying to get some ideas or recommendations. It'll probably happen anytime between 27 and 32 years of age. Just looking ahead.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 1, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Since when do 22 year old kids have bucket lists? Might as well call it a cradle list. :lol:
> ...


Advance planning, par excellence.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 1, 2017)

A few years ago I took the Maple Leaf to Toronto, Canadian to Vancouver, Cascades to Seattle (and then Coast Starlight and Chief back). Was a great trip.

I traveled in winter because of the lower prices... winter in Canada is boring.... snow covers everything! This seems obvious but it's more extreme than you may realize... the lakes and rivers freeze, and the snow covers them as well. Since much of the Canadian travels through very remote regions there are many many miles where all you see is snow. That sounds charming... but 2 full days of it gets boring. Of course the the trip through the Rockies was wonderful and the snow and ice made the mountains look even more magical. I would like to return and ride it when the fields are a color other than white!


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Feb 1, 2017)

crescent-zephyr said:


> A few years ago I took the Maple Leaf to Toronto, Canadian to Vancouver, Cascades to Seattle (and then Coast Starlight and Chief back). Was a great trip.
> 
> I traveled in winter because of the lower prices... winter in Canada is boring.... snow covers everything! This seems obvious but it's more extreme than you may realize... the lakes and rivers freeze, and the snow covers them as well. Since much of the Canadian travels through very remote regions there are many many miles where all you see is snow. That sounds charming... but 2 full days of it gets boring. Of course the the trip through the Rockies was wonderful and the snow and ice made the mountains look even more magical. I would like to return and ride it when the fields are a color other than white!


My initial plans call for going thru Canada in November of a given year. What should I keep an eye out for, and be aware about? I am considering taking the Ocean, Canadian, Northern Spirits (Winnipeg-Churchill), and Skeena (Jasper-Prince George-Prince Rupert) while in Canada.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 2, 2017)

Breaking you trip in Winnipeg and Jasper will probabaly have to occur, due to the schedules of the trains. Both nice cities to spend a day or two.


----------



## lyke99 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll echo the suggestions to ride the Adirondack instead of the Maple Leaf. I will also say that while slow and not particularly scenic, the Winnipeg-Churchill train highlights the basic transportation function of trains in the same way The Canadian highlights the pleasurable journey as a function of trains. I rode the Winnipeg-Churchill train in April of 1997 and again in July 2015 - both were excellent trips (and for varying reasons). There is something about plodding along at 40-50 kph all day long that makes cares of the world melt away.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 10, 2017)

I got "stuck" in Winnipeg on my honey moon- the train was annulled there due to a bridge fire and I ended up staying there (hotel on Via's dime- they offered to fly me, but I don't) before heading back the other way.

I didn't have my glasses, couldn't rent a car, and had not budgeted for it. I arrived thinking "*** is there to do in Winnipeg in late February?" 3 days later, Via offered to send me back to Vancouver, and I elected to stay until the next train. After being in Winnipeg a week, I went home intending to move there. I'm still trying to figure it a way to do it.

If you don't include spending a few days in that city as part of your bucket list, you are cracked. Although I do suggest a slightly warmer time of year if you aren't a polar bear like me.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2017)

Good story Lion! I spent a whole year in Winterpeg one Winter night waiting on a bus to Fargo after getting off a very late Canadian!

As you say, great place in the Summer!


----------



## Anderson (Feb 15, 2017)

Aside from the Adirondack/Maple Leaf advice, my main thought on the above would be to split things into two trips if possible. There is a _real_ risk of burning yourself out on travel partway through the trip with an itinerary like that.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll inevitably have to spend the night sooner or later between trains, because VIA's LD trains run less than daily, and I plan to use the sleepers (preferably a roomette or a bedroom) for the Canadian (if I have some extra money to burn, a First Class sleeper (aka the Prestige Class) only if I am also riding the length of it, before or after backtracking at Jasper and Winnipeg), Ocean, and Northern Spirits. As for the Skeena, it calls for using the Totem Deluxe, and for the corridors, the Business Class. I'll inevitably have to spend a night each way in Prince George, as the Skeena does not run overnight, as well as a night at Prince Rupert during the turn-around back to Jasper.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 15, 2017)

I know what you're saying, but I tallied that up and I think you're looking at 14 nights over perhaps three or four weeks. I've got probably 125,000 miles on Amtrak and maybe 15,000 on VIA and I probably average something like 20 nights a year on trains on a continuing basis. That is a _big_ trip and on the basis of your existing mileage I really don't think you comprehend just how exhausting a trip like that can be. The one time I did a massive trip like that (it was smaller [1] and poorly timed [2]) I was totally spent by the end of it, and that only involved about five nights on trains over two weeks (though to be fair, one too many early-morning departures probably did not help).

[1] Acela-Adirondack-some corridor travel-Ocean-drive to Yarmouth-ferry-Downeaster-LSL-Zephyr-Starlight

[2] AGR 2.0 dropped while I was on the Ocean and wrecked my mood


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Feb 16, 2017)

Should I reverse-order what I mentioned, starting in Seattle instead and enter Canada by way of Cascades, and exit by way of the Adirondack or Maple Leaf to New York (which will cause me to ride the Skeena before riding the Northern Spirits)? I heard that there are no border stops on the Cascades, which sounds like an easier entry and less of a hassle. Also, what are the likelyhood of the Atlantic hurricane encounters once I get to New York, and could those hurricanes have an effect on Atlantic Canada (West of Montreal) and the states of Ontario and Quebec?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 16, 2017)

Way too soon to worry about hurricanes.... Too unpredictable. But late summer early fall are the "popular" hurricane season. You'll want to check the El Nino vs La Nina predictions for that.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 17, 2017)

Getting OUT of the US isn't the problem. I've found that getting back IN is. If I were you, I would keep your itinerary as is, and take the Cascades to get back into the country from Vancouver, BC. It's a sealed train, and there is no delay at the border like there is at Rouse's Point and Niagara Falls.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 17, 2017)

While the train does run sealed through Canada, the southbound Cascades DOES stop at the border to do Customs inspection (US Immigration is done in the Vancouver station). However, having ridden the Cascades (a lot), as well as the Maple Leaf and the Adirondack, the Customs only inspection at Blaine is briefer and much easier than either the Maple Leaf or the Adirondack.


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2017)

One exception about smooth transit through the Blaine Customs inspection on the US bound Cascade is if they happen to have some tipoff on illicit materials on the train. At that point all bets are off. Has happened to me once.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 7, 2017)

I do not think Prestige class is worth it UNLESS you are loaded with disposable funds. Some elderly (and disabled) friends from Orlando did Prestige class last year. The wife, who is disabled, loved it. The husband, who is able-bodied, and paid the bill, did not think it was worth it (other than making his wife happy).

When I took the Canadian in Dec 2010, I got an express deal and paid next to nothing for a room for 2. Things are different now.

Winnipeg holds a special place for me. Going outside in Winnipeg was the only time in my life that I experienced below zero F temperature. It was 15 below and I did not stay outside long.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (Mar 12, 2017)

LOL last time I was in Winnipeg, in Feb 1981, the actual temperature was minus 39 centigrade! Absolutely no wind ( for a change)


----------



## Montreal Ltd (Mar 12, 2017)

And bear in mind that minus 40 is the same in Fahrenheit as in Celsius.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 12, 2017)

Montreal Ltd said:


> And bear in mind that minus 40 is the same in Fahrenheit as in Celsius.


Contemplating this will allow you to forget how cold you are, for about 5 or 6 seconds.


----------

